# ShadowBlade's Picture Thread



## ShadowBlade (Oct 6, 2006)

It's getting time to photograph my T's again, so I figured I'd post them here. Nothing impressive, but I try.  
Here's the first set-


Avicularia avicularia (a close up for the fun of it)
View attachment 57706

Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
View attachment 57708

Cyriopagopus sp. 'Blue'
View attachment 57709

Ephebopus uatuman
View attachment 57710


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 6, 2006)

Haplopelma lividum :wall: 
View attachment 57711

Tapinauchenius gigas
View attachment 57712

Cyclosternum fasciatum eggsack
View attachment 57713


----------



## Alice (Oct 6, 2006)

nice pics. i like the ceratogyrus - with a bit of luck i'll be getting my huahini next week .
can you post some pics of your enclosures? for mine, just have a look at my picture thread  (all the way through, most cages are on the second page).


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 6, 2006)

Alice said:


> can you post some pics of your enclosures?


Well, they're nothing spectacular. I just don't have the room for large pretty enclosures.


----------



## Sunar (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice pics and congrats on the eggs. 

~Fred


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments.
Here's the second set-

_Avicularia bicegoi_
View attachment 57720

_Brachypelma albopilosum_
View attachment 57722

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_
View attachment 57721

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei - irminia_
View attachment 57723

	

		
			
		

		
	
 - Yes, they are alive


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's the next set-

_Grammastola aeriostriata_
View attachment 57849

_Hysterocrates gigas_
View attachment 57848

_Nhandu coloratovillosus_ (You can guess what I ate for lunch  )
View attachment 57851

_Psalmopoeus reduncas_
View attachment 57850


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 10, 2006)

great pics man! i love the Hysterocrates heh heh nasty lil bugger.. how do you like the Chilobrachys fimbriatus?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 10, 2006)

Arachnophilist said:


> i love the Hysterocrates heh heh nasty lil bugger..


I know... the thing bit me



Arachnophilist said:


> how do you like the Chilobrachys fimbriatus?


Although the purple coloration is cool, what I really like is how much it webs. I've never seen anything burrow and web up its container more then this guy...


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 10, 2006)

thats awesome! I think I will look into getting one of those then! how did the hysterocrates bite go? dry or unpleasant? thanks for the info!


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 10, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:


> Here's the next set-
> 
> _Grammastola aeriostriata_
> View attachment 57849
> ...



LOL  Hahaha My girl is right next to me saying :drool: she wants your fuzzy and cute n. colorattovillosus and she wants to hug it! NEIN I say she should be hugging me instead:} Cool pics man :clap: I love that coloratovillosus, looks classy:drool:


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 11, 2006)

Arachnophilist said:


> how did the hysterocrates bite go? dry or unpleasant?


My hand was in motion when it latched on, so it only pecked me, but it had a grip allright.


Kriegan said:


> she wants your fuzzy and cute n. colorattovillosus and she wants to hug it!


Well, I'll tell you, her urticating hairs DON'T taste good   (That was my lunch joke)


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.
Here's the next set-

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ (still missing a leg, even after molt)
View attachment 58184

_Haplopelma longipes_
View attachment 58185

_Haplopelma sp._ 'Vietnam' (_vonwirthi_)
View attachment 58186

_Eucratoscelus pachypus_ :clap:*Female*:clap: 
View attachment 58183


To be followed by- (hopefully soon)
_Poecilotheria rufilata_, _Phormictopus cancerides_, _Avicularia minatrix_, and _Holothele sp._ 'Tachira'. Plus, if we're lucky, _Haplopelma lividum_


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's the next set as promised.

Phormictopus cancerides
View attachment 58190

Avicularia minatrix
View attachment 58187

Haplopelma lividum (Freshly molted)
View attachment 58188

Holothele sp. 'Tachira'
View attachment 58189

Poecilotheria rufilata
View attachment 58191


I've saved that Holothele from dehydration twice. And its lost two legs after its last molt, both of them got stuck in paper towel. Apparently from being in the ICU on top of the towels, too soon after the molt. I think its 'claws' got stuck, and her legs were perhaps too soft, tearing off quickly.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 25, 2006)

And the next set-

_Aphonopelma seemani _ *Female*
View attachment 58247

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ one molt later
View attachment 58248

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ *Female* (And the producer of the sac pictured above)
View attachment 58249

_Grammastola aeriostriata_ one molt later
View attachment 58250


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 2, 2006)

Friday night fun at my house-

_Avicularia avicularia_
View attachment 58494

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_
View attachment 58495

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_
View attachment 58496


Pic quality isn't the greatest, I'm working on better lighting for it.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, ID'ing from a pic is very hard. But it would appear something like G. pulchra. 

You'll have to keep trying in the picture ID'ing area, because posting a pic in my thread won't help much.


----------



## eman (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you have any info on where it came from?  It looks like an Aphonopelma to me... something like Aphonopelma serratum or behlei.  That would be my guess. 

Good luck. 

Eman


----------



## BACK (Nov 3, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:


> Well, ID'ing from a pic is very hard. But it would appear something like G. pulchra.
> 
> You'll have to keep trying in the picture ID'ing area, because posting a pic in my thread won't help much.


you right i'm sorry i don't see this is you therad but tks for the answer


----------



## lucanidae (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh no....my poor little male!!! Hopefully you get babies, I'll be buying from you....


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 10, 2006)

lucanidae said:


> Oh no....my poor little male!!! Hopefully you get babies, I'll be buying from you....


I hope so too !

Here's some more pics


Mature male paraphysa scrofa
View attachment 58622

Mature female Hysterocrates sp. 'Cameroon'. (_gigas_?) in a bad mood
View attachment 58624

Mature male Hysterocrates sp. 'Cameroon'. (_gigas_?) in a bad mood 
View attachment 58623

They mated last night, but I tell you. It was FAST. No chance for pics whatsoever. But, what happened afterwards was a little strange.

It appears he only got one insertion.. so here he is drumming on her afterwards... but she was done.
View attachment 58625


False bravado?? 
View attachment 58626


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice pics man, I hope shes gravid.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 10, 2006)

TheNatural said:


> Nice pics man, I hope shes gravid.


Me too, thanks. 

I was feeling ambitious, so I grabbed the camera and snapped a few photos. 

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ Female
View attachment 58637

_Paraphysa scrofa_ One of the females awaiting the male pictured above.
View attachment 58638

_Poecilotheria rufilata_ I'm still trying to find the perfect background for it. Its got so much green, red, and white, that no matter the background, the pic just won't turn out.
View attachment 58635

Thanks for the comments everyone! :clap:
Keep 'em coming. I'll post more pics soon.


----------



## regalis (Nov 11, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:


> Me too, thanks.
> 
> I was feeling ambitious, so I grabbed the camera and snapped a few photos.
> 
> ...



em..this is a P.lugardi not maculata


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 11, 2006)

regalis said:


> em..this is a P.lugardi not maculata


Oh, shoot wrong pic..
Thanks for tellin' me!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 13, 2006)

I've said I can handle any T in my collection... And to prove I'm not talking trash, here's some pics.

_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_
View attachment 58713

View attachment 58714


_Haplopelma lividum_
View attachment 58710


_Haplopelma_ sp. 'Vietnam' (_vonwirthi_)
View attachment 58711

View attachment 58712


   l
   l
  \/


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 13, 2006)

And more-

_Haplopelma longipes_ *Female*
View attachment 58715

View attachment 58716


_Hysterocrates_ sp. 'Cameroon'.  *Female* (the one pictured above) 
View attachment 58717

View attachment 58718

View attachment 58719


Now, don't turn this into a flaming zone. I'm only 15, but I've been handling spiders for my entire life, and I know what I'm doing.


----------



## james41777 (Nov 14, 2006)

I feel shaky watching people handling possibly "dangerous" tarantulas.
just wanna say that's a really cool collection..!
You would have to be very calm when handling i guess.?


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 15, 2006)

james41777 said:


> You would have to be very calm when handling i guess.?


And also shall be the spiders, heheheh



james41777 said:


> just wanna say that's a really cool collection..!


oe yeees , a very cool collection for sure!

congrats shadowblade


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 15, 2006)

james41777 said:


> You would have to be very calm when handling i guess.?


Yeah, unsteady hands make them uncomforable. That first pic of the _Hysterocrates_ was the beginning of a threat display, she didn't like my hand when it passed in front of her.


Thanks alot for the compliments everyone! I'll be posting some more pics soon.


----------



## rex_arachne (Nov 16, 2006)

you have a cool collection of Ts.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks arachne.

Successful mating once again, finally got a picture of the mating _Hysterocrates_ sp. 

View attachment 58791


This time he made both insertions. I tell you though, he gets what he wants! 

Went straight to her web, smelled it, pushed his way in, pushed her back until she turned around, and beat on her head till she reared up! it was comical. She seems totally unaggressive no matter what his behavior afterwards, in fact, she backed up, and he kind of hung around with her inside the 'tube'.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 5, 2006)

Some new pics for ya'll. Forgot I hadn't posted pics in awhile.

_Avicularia avicularia_ female, won't mate though.. It will take another molt I guess.
View attachment 59246

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ mated female
View attachment 59248

View attachment 59249

One of my two _Coremiocnemis_ sp. "Malyasian purple femur"
View attachment 59247

_Holothele incei_
View attachment 59250


More coming-


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 5, 2006)

_Hysterocrates sp._  Female
View attachment 59251

_Hysterocrates sp._ Female threat display
View attachment 59252

_Oligoxystre sp. _"Auratum" instar
View attachment 59253

_Poecilotheria ornata_ 
View attachment 59254

View attachment 59255


More coming-


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 5, 2006)

_Tapinauchenius plumipes_
View attachment 59256

My two _Thrigmopoeus truculentus_
View attachment 59257

View attachment 59258



-Sean


----------



## Doezsha (Dec 5, 2006)

you have a very nice collection ShadowBlade, I only have 3 T's to date but cant Waite to expand my collection. Oh and the pix rock too.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 7, 2006)

Doezsha said:


> you have a very nice collection ShadowBlade, I only have 3 T's to date but cant Waite to expand my collection. Oh and the pix rock too.


Yeah, thanks man.


----------



## Natemass (Dec 7, 2006)

im quite impressed with your colletion and ability to mate and handle your ts at a young age, im only 18 but i think thats awesome that me n you kind of repersent the next generation of t owners. howd you end up carrying for ts your entire life? hows that mature male C.fasciatum mine just matured into a mature female and is dying to mate(actually i am)you can check her out in my pic thread named Nate's pic thread.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 8, 2006)

Handling and breeding came easy, as I spent my entire childhood with true spiders in my dad's garage. I bred every species I could find, (not many were successful however, I was young!). I also handled all the snakes and spiders I could find on our farm. 
When we moved to the city, (well, like in the suburbs) I couldn't have as many, nor catch as many. So I started keeping them in my house, and got into tarantulas. 
Bred the third tarantula I owned. After that, there's no stopping. Especially handling them.

My parents don't like them, my brothers don't like them (except one), my sister doesn't like them. I'm kind of the only animal 'freak' in my family.

About the male C. fasciatum, he died I believe three months after the mating.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 11, 2006)

Some more pics-

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei _(freshly molted)-
View attachment 59370

And some more pics of my pokies
_Poecilotheria regalis_-
View attachment 59373

_regalis_ threat display in your face-
View attachment 59372

_Poecilotheria rufilata_-
View attachment 59374

_Poecilotheria ornata_
View attachment 59371


Thanks for the compliments all!:clap:


----------



## Sunar (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice looking T's, Shadow. 

I still have that GBB I got from you. It's growing very well, just molted a couple weeks back...starting to lose some of the striping and go more adult coloring now. 

~Fred


----------



## Teratris (Dec 12, 2006)

Hysterocrates is very aggressive. :razz: nice photos


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 17, 2006)

Sunar said:


> Nice looking T's, Shadow.
> 
> I still have that GBB I got from you. It's growing very well, just molted a couple weeks back...starting to lose some of the striping and go more adult coloring now.
> 
> ~Fred


Hey, thats good to hear. Glad you're like'n it!



Teratris said:


> Hysterocrates is very aggressive. :razz: nice photos


Yeah, the male is way more aggressive then the female. But she's got plenty of attitude. 
Thanks for the compliments.
I'll try and post some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 23, 2006)

_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_ molting-
View attachment 59536

View attachment 59537

And here's the finished product (after hardening),
View attachment 59538

Heres one of my marbled mantis drinking, (figured I'd post a pic of some of my other 'bugs')
View attachment 59539

An injured marbled mantis I have to hand-feed.
View attachment 59540


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 19, 2007)

*New Pics*

Been so long, sorry, here's some new pics.

Beautiful, but slow growing_ A. bicegoi_
View attachment 61485


_C. fimbriatus _breeding was successful. ~120 of these little jewels.
View attachment 61486


Interesting pose of these fast growing _T. truceluntus _slings.
View attachment 61487


_Poecilotheria rufilata_ I just had to post this pic, looks like its peeking through the leaves. 'Here, take a picture of all my feet.' 
View attachment 61488


more coming.
-Sean


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 19, 2007)

Female _Ephebopus uatuman_
View attachment 61491

_Ephebopus cyanognathus_
View attachment 61489

_Phormictopus atrichromatus_
View attachment 61490


-Sean


----------



## Boo (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow ! those are some beautiful T's. Nice collection 2.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 20, 2007)

Helluva collection you have. Based on the pics, it looks like you stray a bit from the norm in you collection. A few of those, I've never seen. Thanks and keep'em coming.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks much. I'm gonna try and get some new pics of my 'off-beat' spiderlings today. Like the Oligoxystre and Coremiocnemis.

-Sean


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice T's Sean! How many do you have right now?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, from like my latest list um, 30 or so. (Not counting my 100+ spiderlings).

-Sean


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 24, 2007)

_Avicularia bicegoi_ Freshly molted
View attachment 61649


Some spiderlings
_Coremicurus sp_. 'Malaysian Purple Femur'
View attachment 61653

Bigger sibling
View attachment 61650

_Poecilotheria fasciata_
View attachment 61651

_Thrigmopoeus truceluntus_
View attachment 61652


-Sean


----------



## Kagekumo (Apr 24, 2007)

great stuff. My little G. aureo looks like that


----------



## AlainL (Apr 24, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> _Avicularia bicegoi_ Freshly molted
> View attachment 61649
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks much! _bicegoi_ is definately my favorite species of _Avicularia_. I wish I could sex it male or female, but its totally destroyed both its last molts. And I don't make definite claims ventrally.

-Sean


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice pics ShadowBlade, I love the mantis. :?  whats the average life span on the praying mantis?


----------



## markface (Apr 26, 2007)

it looks like you got a sweet collection . it amazes me the diversity of turantulas .


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 30, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> whats the average life span on the praying mantis?


Short, not even two years..

A beautiful young _Lampropeltis getula californiae_ (California Kingsnake) recently molted.

View attachment 61805

View attachment 61806

View attachment 61808


-Sean


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 30, 2007)

That's is an awsome looking avic. I don't have one of those but I can see I'm gonna have to get one soon. Very pretty.


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 4, 2007)

_Cyriopagopus sp_. 'Blue' Mature male 
View attachment 61910

View attachment 61911


_Cyriopagopus sp._ 'Blue' Female
View attachment 61912


The blue never ceases to amaze-
View attachment 61913


-Sean


----------



## AlainL (May 6, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> _Cyriopagopus sp_. 'Blue' Mature male
> View attachment 61910
> 
> View attachment 61911
> ...


Hi!

Very nice man 

Are you gonna try to mate them?

Take care!

Alain


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 7, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Are you gonna try to mate them?


Most definately, thanks much Alain!

-Sean


----------



## Yuki (May 8, 2007)

Very nice Ts!!!! haha its also nice to see someone my age into Ts.


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 15, 2007)

C. fimbriatus 1st instar, molting into 2nd.
View attachment 62130


And some 2nd instars.
View attachment 62131


For those requesting to buy them, I'll be in touch with you shortly. Anyone else interested, PM me. Most of these will be shipping out after getting into vials, and feeding.

I promise people, as soon as my paycheck allows, I'm getting a good camera, and a nice lighting set-up. Then we'll see some sweet pics. 

-Sean


----------



## AlainL (May 15, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> C. fimbriatus 1st instar, molting into 2nd.
> View attachment 62130
> 
> 
> ...


Hi sean!

Congrats man, I love C.fimbriatus, sooo beautyful.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 16, 2007)

Thanks much Alain! Right now I have about 20 2nd instars housed together in a container for them to burrow, they're doing fine so far.

I'll post some pics of their hardened coloration soon, its pretty sweet.

-Sean


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 25, 2007)

You know, I did an entire photo shoot of about 10 species. But the sunlight was being blocked by clouds through the window, casting a blue light on all the pics. Darn it...

But here's one that was fine.

_Ephebopus cyanognathus_ who want's some babies?!:drool: 

View attachment 62358


-Sean


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, this was interesting. Look what the co-habitating _C. fimbriatus _spiderlings have been up to. They can be seen patrolling the webbing at night.

View attachment 62359


For those of you wondering when they really begin webbing, there's your answer. They are still only 2nd instars.

-Sean


----------



## AlainL (May 25, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> You know, I did an entire photo shoot of about 10 species. But the sunlight was being blocked by clouds through the window, casting a blue light on all the pics. Darn it...
> 
> But here's one that was fine.
> 
> ...


Hi sean!

Very nice Ephebopus.
Are they a interresting species too keep?
Martin(Tarcan) have a female for sale and I tought about getting it more then once I find them sooo beautiful and different. 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## JungleGuts (May 25, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> Oh yeah, this was interesting. Look what the co-habitating _C. fimbriatus _spiderlings have been up to. They can be seen patrolling the webbing at night.
> 
> View attachment 62359
> 
> ...


wow thats a sweet visual, very cool communial webbing! I didnt expect mine that i got from you to be webbing as much as they are at 2I, but indeed they are


----------



## timekeeper (Nov 3, 2007)

Great collection sir!

I really like the variety and your pictures turned out really well.  Cheers!

-Paul


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 3, 2007)

How communal are C. fimbriatus? Like, won't eat eachother for a few instars communal? Or communal communal?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 5, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> How communal are C. fimbriatus? Like, won't eat eachother for a few instars communal? Or communal communal?


Never found out. After they all sold, I only had 5 left in that container. They lived together about another couple months, one molted, then they were seperated.

-Sean


----------

